# Miami's Cigars Around the World Torano Event, Oct 15th



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Cigars Around the World is having a Torano event on Oct 15th, @ 12pm. It's on a sunday so I'll finally have a chance to herf with some friends. I'm bringing a bottle of Andrew's favorite rum.... Who else is coming?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

pm me or post the location maybe i can down from boca and spend the day in miami


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Cigars Around the World is having a Torano event on Oct 15th, @ 12pm. It's on a sunday so I'll finally have a chance to herf with some friends. I'm bringing a bottle of Andrew's favorite rum.... Who else is coming?


You A-Hole! I have to work Sunday! Curses!!! :c

ATL


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll talk to the old man see what he wants to do but we're prob in...i'll let ya know


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Cigars Around the World is having a Torano event on Oct 15th, @ 12pm. It's on a sunday so I'll finally have a chance to herf with some friends. I'm bringing a bottle of Andrew's favorite rum.... Who else is coming?


Need to check with the boss but I would say I am in.
I still owe you a birthday present so look out!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

YAY YAY !!! I might be in the MIA on sunday. If I am I will be there.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll see you there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK, just worked it out with the wife.
She is going to head out to the cemetery and then visit her aunt.
She will drop me off.
Should it end earlier than she is done, will need Bill or Nelson to give me a ride to her.
Don't know about my son but he'll probably come along also.
Yahoo!!!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK, just worked it out with the wife.
> She is going to head out to the cemetery and then visit her aunt.
> She will drop me off.
> Should it end earlier than she is done, will need Bill or Nelson to give me a ride to her.
> ...


One ride to wife, Aye.:z

Good to hear you can make it.

See you there,
Bill


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Darn you guys...hadda make it this Sunday when I have to have dinner with Marie's mother and mine...dammit...but wait...Miami...noon-time...hmmm...we have to pick Marie's mother up in North Miami to bring her back to Coral Springs...where the hell is this place again?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Darn you guys...hadda make it this Sunday when I have to have dinner with Marie's mother and mine...dammit...but wait...Miami...noon-time...hmmm...we have to pick Marie's mother up in North Miami to bring her back to Coral Springs...where the hell is this place again?


Marc,
It is in Miami Lakes.
If I recall correctly, from where you are, take 75 South, to 826 N.
Get off on 57th Ave and hang a right.
It is in the warehouses to the right, a few blocks down.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm out,  gotta work. But will be at LJ's b4 :w the CAO event on the 21st, see ya  all then.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> I'm out,  gotta work. But will be at LJ's b4 :w the CAO event on the 21st, see ya  all then.


Man I am feeling that CAO event.
Can't believe the cruise is the same weekend.
Wanted my cake and eat it too.
Why not?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Damn, looks like I won't be able to make it tommorow fellas. Sorry, I was really looking forward to it. Check you guys next week at TW.


----------

